# Is Alfine 8 compatible w/ a bar-con shifter?



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

I am building up a commuter specific bike and am planning on installing moustache bars instead of the drop bars that the bike comes with. I am also considering building up a Alfine 8 rear wheel as the bike is currently built as a singlespeed. Has anyone used and Alfine with a bar-con shifter? Bar-con shifters are usually used with drop bars and/or aero bars. I plan to use it with moustache bars. If you have used a bar-con shifter with an Alfine 8 IGH, how did it work? 

Thanks,
BFE


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Only bar-con that works with an Alfine/Nexus 8 is the Jtek:
http://jtekengineering.com/jtek_bar-end_shifter.htm


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for the link. That is quite a price tag for a single shifter, but glad to know there is something out there that will work. Can you explain why a standard shimano bar-con shifter won't work?


----------



## webtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

Cable travel is different on Shimano's derailleur shift systems than their IGH systems.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for the help. The new bike will show up in a thread soon. I've got something cool coming along.


----------

